# Salt Lake / Sandy - Road Riding



## pedalfeet (Jun 22, 2009)

I have a job interview this coming week for a job in Sandy, UT. I've only been through the Salt Lake once and that was a few years ago. How's the riding (road), good places to live, quality of life there? I'am a single fellow, not religious, if I get the job I'll be moving from Phoenix.
Any information/advice would be greatly appreciated. I've lived in Bend, Oregon (aka - Heaven on Earth) before so I'm use to the mountains/cold.


----------



## whc (May 9, 2004)

There is great riding with quite a variety available. The canyons (Big and Little Cottonwood, Emigration) are terrific if you like climbing. There are some nice semi-rural long rides in Summit County in the Park City area. Park City is a popular place to live and considerably more cosmopolitan than Sandy. The commute down isn't bad and some do it on bikes part of the year. I've been here 20 years and love the lifestyle and riding.


----------



## jimmythekidd (Nov 13, 2009)

Tons of great riding here. The Big and Little Cottonwood canyons are great climbs as is Suncrest in Sandy. The Alpine Loop is a great ride and there are quite a few awesome races here throughout the summer. I came from San diego so I hate the winters but lots of good riding still.


----------



## Clyde250 (Feb 24, 2007)

Sandy has good access to riding. Lots of hills, with a few flat options. I grew up in sandy, just don't speed, cops are merciless. I prefer the Sugarhouse and Cottonwood areas. They are a little quieter and closer to better dining and entertainment. Emigration is one of my favs. Get ready to ride in ALOT of weather conditions. It snowed yesterday, and will be 80 in 2 days.


----------



## pedalfeet (Jun 22, 2009)

Had the interview this morning, things went well. I' am looking at the Cottonwood area - lots of bike lanes? How are the winters? How many months of riding? Thanks for everyone's input - it's put some ease to my brain.


----------



## Clyde250 (Feb 24, 2007)

December to April are pretty much out. May and November are hit and miss. The rest of the months can be great. Cottonwood doesn't have alot of bike lanes but the traffic isn't bad. Make it to Wasatch Blvd and you have 4 canyons within a 10 mile stretch.


----------



## Chexcaliber (Apr 24, 2009)

The road riding is great here, as is the mountain biking, skiing, snowshoeing, climbing, hiking, fly-fishing, etc.

If I were single I would insist on living north of I-80. The nightlife is gets better closer to downtown. If you live anywhere north of Sandy, your commute will be opposite of rush hour traffic.

If you're not religious, get ready to ride blissfully empty roads on Sunday mornings. 

As for overall quality of life, it's great, but it can take awhile. People who move here often find that it is hard to meet people right away. And the political and religious culture here is...distinctive. If you disagree with the dominant groups, they'll drive you crazy. Once you find some _simpatico_ people, you will settle right in.


----------



## Clyde250 (Feb 24, 2007)

+1 on Sunday morning rides. They are perfect.


----------



## pedalfeet (Jun 22, 2009)

So I've heard nothing but good things about SLC; I talked today to a guy that lives in Cedar Hills and he was telling me about the American Fork Canyon/Provo Canyon loop - sounded nice. I've been looking online at a place in Cottonwood Heights - the job is Sandy - so it doesn't look like much of a commute; was hoping to ride to work if possible. I ride to work here in Arizona, but it's starting to become a struggle. Is Cottonwood a nice area? To live, play? Thanks again to everyone, truly a big help.


----------



## Chexcaliber (Apr 24, 2009)

What do you want to be close to? Ski resorts? Restaurants? Live music? Your job? Trails? A good gym?

Cottonwood is a suburb. It's close to the mountains, and is a little older and less sprawled out than suburbs to the south and west. There are some decent restaurants. But I wouldn't live thereunless I was looking for a good elementary school. Live closer to downtown.


----------



## pedalfeet (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm looking for a safe place ( I realize it's Utah) but still, close to lots of bike lanes that hopefully open up to some of the canyons or other good riding areas. I hate driving to a place to ride. Not so worried about restaurants, ski resorts, etc; but close to entertainment isn't a bad thing. How's traffic during rush hours?
Thanks again.


----------



## Chexcaliber (Apr 24, 2009)

Cottonwood is probably fine. Any place on the East of about 1300 East pretty much meets your specifications. I live at about 2700 South, so I can get to Emigration of Mill Creek Canyons from my front door easily. The Cottonwoods are a little more of a haul, but well within reach. 

There are areas and times when traffic is bad, but if your job is not downtown, it's less of a concern.

Most places here are pretty safe, with the caveat that there are druggies who steal everywhere. Salt Lake is not really a place where you can leave stuff unlocked.


----------



## 2ndPlace (Sep 17, 2008)

whc said:


> . Park City is a popular place to live and considerably more cosmopolitan than Sandy. The commute down isn't bad and some do it on bikes part of the year..



what is the route from park city to salt lake city???


----------



## whc (May 9, 2004)

If you are driving take 224 to I-80. 15-20 minutes depending on which part of town. On a bike you can take the frontage road to Parley's summit then the freeway (wide shoulder not too bad) all the way to Foothill at the mouth of the canyon. A nicer route, but quite a bit longer, is to take I-80 to the 2nd exit (Mt Dell) ride up to the Emigration Canyon road and down Emigration to SLC This puts you right at the U of U.


----------



## 2ndPlace (Sep 17, 2008)

riding on the freeway???!!! i was afraid you were going to say that.


----------

